# The great migration is almost here



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

We are getting closer now. I am approximately two weeks away from what I call the great migration. I've sold four goats so now we will be moving from Arizona to North Carolina with four goats, a dog, a cat, two humans and all our belongings. My things and the animals will be moving on the first trip. Goats in the back of the truck then the cattle trailer with my things. Then all my dads stuff will be on the next trip which will take several vehicles, drivers and trailers full of stuff. 

Things I don't use too much are starting to be packed. I will be deworming and copper bolusing the goats next week as well as trying to find a vet to get health papers on everyone. If you know of anyone in my area who is fairly priced PM me. Starting to get excited and nervous. I've never lived without my mom and my dad is still working out of state so I'll be living with my aunt in NC until the house in AZ sells.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I hope the move goes smooth for you all and that it's a really enjoyable one. Moves can be very exciting.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope it goes smoothly! It will be a change in weather I am sure!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, that is exciting. I wish the best on your new adventure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, it sure is getting close. Good luck with your move.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a long haul! I hope and pray everything goes smoothly for you! I can't imagine moving that far away and trying to pack all this stuff and get it into vehicles for such a long haul.
I'm sure you will love NC, I know you were saying in a post a while back about how much you missed 'green' well you'll certainly have it now


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

That is a long long drive, I hope it's fun for all  I like changes it spices up life


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things go well.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck on your trip! Sounds like a grand adventure! (an adventure is a series of unplanned events! I have a lot of adventures!)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Best of luck! Hey, ya'll are moving closer to me!  Still a drive (NJ) but pretty neat. :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I do hope it goes smoothly. In the last ten years I have moved from California to Mississippi, Mississippi to California, California to Louisiana, Louisiana to Mississippi, Mississippi to Arizona. So I'm no stranger to long distance moving. It's never all that fun. Every trip has had its fair share of mishaps such as breakdowns, accidents and arguments. This trip should take two to and a half days if all goes as planned. We plan to take I-10 to I-20. I'd like to take I-40 because I have not been through Oklahoma or Kansans yet but I don't think my truck could make it up the Prescott or Flagstaff hills with a trailer. My poor little Dodge Dakota is going to be packed to the max and its only 2WD.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

What part of NC? I have friends in the state - goatie friends near Asheville and non-goatie friend near Greensboro. 

I hope it all goes well for ya!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> What part of NC? I have friends in the state - goatie friends near Asheville and non-goatie friend near Greensboro.
> 
> I hope it all goes well for ya!


Mt Olive. It's just south of Goldsboro.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

For those of you who were keeping tabs. We are moved. Everyone made it. We ended up taking the motor home again so there were two dogs, four goats and two people in a motor home. I'm sure Zelda is on someones Facebook page because she was catching raindrops out a window with her tongue and a car drove by and took pictures. It was not a pleasant trip. We broke down five times and blew 5 tires, the roof leaked, the gas tank leaked, the windshield wipers only went one revolution every time you turned them on and faulty braking. We left at 1pm Tuesday and got here 11:30pm Saturday. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wow that was quite a trip, but at least it's over. I bet you kissed the ground when you got there!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, that sounds like our kind of luck  Sorry you had such a rough trip, but I agree, it's over now, hopefully you are getting settled and the goaties are liking the green surroundings


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you made it safely.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you are settling in! Keep us posted let us know how your doing!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..what a trip! Glad you landed safely!!
when we moved from California to Texas we drove 3 cars, two pulling huge u haul trailers, six kids, three boxers and a bearded dragon!! ..lol..took us 4 1/2 days since we took it slow....dont want to EVER do that again lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyone seems to have settled in after some initial problems with pen arrangements. Happybleats we had three vehicles on this trip, on one of them the transmission overheated in traffic and burnt up so we had to leave it in Texas to get fixed. The other two made it and of course the motor home with some help. My dad is currently on a second trip bringing the rest of our stuff with a cargo box truck, a truck and flat bed and then picking up the truck in Texas on the way. We still don't have a place to live right now so we are relying on family to store our stuff and housing. I doubt we will have a home for at least another year.


----------

